
ROM sites are falling, but a legal loophole could save game emulation - Tomte
https://arstechnica.com/gaming/2018/08/can-a-digital-lending-library-solve-classic-gamings-piracy-problem/
======
grawlinson
I'm not an American, and the very idea that copyright can last so long and be
this pervasive is shocking. It's nothing short of disgusting unethical
behaviour from everyone involved.

------
kup0
Torrents will save game emulation, if nothing else will. Entire game libraries
for various consoles are available via this method. Even if not everyone that
wants to emulate games takes this route, it at least means the archive/library
is preserved by whatever individuals decide to obtain them.

I don't see how Console Classix can scale, if they have to tie every single
ROM to a physical cartridge. What if 10,000 people want to play Super Mario
Bros?

